# Help...PC restarts all of a sudden..



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 4, 2008)

A new & strange problem...while working my pc has started to restart suddenly with a BLUE SCREEN ERROR..the trouble is the BSOD lasts for microseconds only..so i cannot note down the error message..it usually happens when i'm working on lots of things..for instance i have firefox open..downloads on & then i click on my computer..the pc just restarts..so it basically happens when i switch to a different task...login happens as usual and i do not get any errors on disk checking..however when the system starts iget the error message-- *the system has recovered from a serious error*..with the following info- Error signature
              BCCode: 19 BCP1 : 00000020 BCP2: E2D1179A BCP3: E2D121B2
              BCP4 : 4D430C0E   OSVer: 5_1_2600   SP: 2_0  Product: 256_1

Technical information
                   the following files will be included in this error report:
          C:\DOCUME~1\HSM\LOCALS~1\Temp\WER87bb.dir00\Mini100408-03.dmp
          C:\DOCUME~1\HSM\LOCALS~1\Temp\WER87bb.dir00\sysdata.xml

Here is the hijack this log file: 
  Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:38:12 AM, on 10/4/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\SOFTWARES\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2009\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\SOFTWARES\Autodesk 3ds Max 9\mentalray\satellite\raysat_3dsmax9_32server.exe
C:\Program Files\SOFTWARES\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2009\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\SOFTWARES\IObit SmartDefrag\IObit SmartDefrag.exe
C:\Program Files\SOFTWARES\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\LaunchApplication.exe
C:\Program Files\DNA\btdna.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
C:\Program Files\SOFTWARES\SRS Labs\Audio Sandbox\SRSSSC.exe
C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe
C:\Program Files\SOFTWARES\Internet Download Manager\IEMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\SOFTWARES\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\SOFTWARES\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\OneTouchAccess.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\Program Files\SOFTWARES\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: IDMIEHlprObj Class - {0055C089-8582-441B-A0BF-17B458C2A3A8} - C:\Program Files\SOFTWARES\Internet Download Manager\IDMIECC.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: ClickCatcher MSIE handler - {16664845-0E00-11D2-8059-000000000000} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\ReGet Shared\Catcher.dll
O2 - BHO: IEVkbdBHO Class - {59273AB4-E7D3-40F9-A1A8-6FA9CCA1862C} - C:\Program Files\SOFTWARES\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2009\ievkbd.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\SOFTWARES\Java\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ReGet Bar - {17939A30-18E2-471E-9D3A-56DD725F1215} - C:\Program Files\SOFTWARES\ReGet Software\ReGet Deluxe 5.2\IEBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files\SOFTWARES\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2009\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmartDefrag] "C:\Program Files\SOFTWARES\IObit SmartDefrag\IObit SmartDefrag.exe" /StartUp
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCSuiteTrayApplication] C:\Program Files\SOFTWARES\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\LaunchApplication.exe -startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BitTorrent DNA] "C:\Program Files\DNA\btdna.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SRS Audio Sandbox] "C:\Program Files\SOFTWARES\SRS Labs\Audio Sandbox\SRSSSC.exe" /hideme
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BitComet] "C:\Program Files\SOFTWARES\BitLord\BitLord.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools] "C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IDMan] C:\Program Files\SOFTWARES\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe /onboot
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [Nokia.PCSync] C:\Program Files\SOFTWARES\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\PcSync2.exe /NoDialog (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [Nokia.PCSync] C:\Program Files\SOFTWARES\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 6\PcSync2.exe /NoDialog (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Metacafe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Metacafe\MetacafeAgent.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Metacafe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Metacafe\MetacafeAgent.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all links with IDM - C:\Program Files\SOFTWARES\Internet Download Manager\IEGetAll.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download FLV video content with IDM - C:\Program Files\SOFTWARES\Internet Download Manager\IEGetVL.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with IDM - C:\Program Files\SOFTWARES\Internet Download Manager\IEExt.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\SOFTWA~1\MICROS~1\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\SOFTWARES\Java\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\SOFTWARES\Java\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Web traffic protection statistics - {1F460357-8A94-4D71-9CA3-AA4ACF32ED8E} - C:\Program Files\SOFTWARES\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2009\SCIEPlgn.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{651EBC7A-FCD8-4FCD-A6C2-54D441CF4710}: NameServer = 202.56.230.5 202.56.240.5
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\SOFTWA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\mzvkbd.dll,C:\PROGRA~1\SOFTWA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\mzvkbd3.dll
O23 - Service: Autodesk Licensing Service - Autodesk - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Anti-Virus (AVP) - Kaspersky Lab - C:\Program Files\SOFTWARES\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2009\avp.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: mental ray 3.5 Satellite (32-bit) (mi-raysat_3dsmax9_32) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\SOFTWARES\Autodesk 3ds Max 9\mentalray\satellite\raysat_3dsmax9_32server.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe

--
End of file - 6092 bytes


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 4, 2008)

> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
> C:\Program Files\SOFTWARES\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2009\avp.exe
> C:\Program Files\SOFTWARES\IObit SmartDefrag\IObit SmartDefrag.exe
> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
> ...




Disable all software at first, and keep on enabling one by one to find the fault. By disable I mean rename the entire software's directory.


----------



## afonofa (Oct 4, 2008)

```
My Computer 
> Properties 
> Advanced tab
> Startup and Recovery settings
> uncheck Automatically Restart
> OK > OK
```
You should be able to read the error message on the next BSOD.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 4, 2008)

The HT log seems to be clean. I think this is a problem with the hardware. Could be due to RAM faults.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2008)

It cud be either due RAM ,SMPS or Virus...IMO


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't think it's due to the PSU. When PSUs go wrong, they don't show BSODs. (correct me if I'm wrong.)
I think it's with the RAM. Try cleaning it with a pencil eraser. Do it gently though.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 4, 2008)

BSODs are mostly due to driver conflicts. Thats why I suggested him stuff in #2.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2008)

beta testing said:


> I don't think it's due to the PSU. When PSUs go wrong, they don't show BSODs. (correct me if I'm wrong.)
> I think it's with the RAM. Try cleaning it with a pencil eraser. Do it gently though.


 
Ya i know but a faulty PSU can damaged ur RAM,mobo,HDD.etc....


----------



## thecreativeboy (Oct 4, 2008)

Just remove the RAM and clean it and try to put in another slot or the same slot.i think it will works.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 4, 2008)

Here is the error in BSOD :
                            BAD_POOL_CALLER

                            Technical information:
       STOP :0X000000C2(0X00000007,0X00000CD4,0XE409F9E0,0XE409F9E0)

                            Begining dump of physical memory
                            Physical memory dump complete.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 5, 2008)

Try all the suggestions mentioned above. First, clean the RAM and check if all PC components are fine. If all is proper, then follow Dheeraj's advice.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 6, 2008)

i used memtest86+ and windows memory diagnostic to check my RAMs..i have two RAMs..2gb 800mhz ddr2 & 1 gb 800mhz ddr2...checked them individually running for 8 passes...no errors were detected by the memtest86+...but when i ran the windows memory diagnostic..& selected the extended tests the test hanged at test #7, MATS+ test(Cache Disabled)..i let it run for around 6 hours but it did not progress a bit...in the standard tests of windows memory diagnostic..no errors are reported even at 15 passes..so is my RAM ok..?these are the error messages i have seen so far--
1.IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
2.SYSTEM_POOL_DETECTED_MEMORY_CORRUPTION
3.BAD_POOL_CALLER
what can all these mean?
If i wish to uninstall my drivers how should i do it as i do not know where most of  them are located..also is there any correct or wrong sequence in which drivers need to be installed? i install the following system drivers-- audio,chipset,lan &  graphics?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 7, 2008)

No, by drivers, I mean the extra drivers installed by antivirus, firewall etc, and not your hardware device drivers. check my post to see the suspicious drivers.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 8, 2008)

thanx for all your help till now..i tried all of the above..actually i reinstalled all of my softwares, removed the 1gb RAM stick & ran the PC on the 2gb stick only...errors are less frequent now..but the system still restarts with a BSOD--IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL...i am not getting any other error messages now except this...what could be the problem?


----------



## debsuvra (Oct 8, 2008)

767hsm.221bx said:


> thanx for all your help till now..i tried all of the above..actually i reinstalled all of my softwares, removed the 1gb RAM stick & ran the PC on the 2gb stick only...errors are less frequent now..but the system still restarts with a BSOD--IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL...i am not getting any other error messages now except this...what could be the problem?



The specific BSOD, 'IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL' is discussed here : *is.gd/3Hfz
I think the problem is with faulty drivers.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 8, 2008)

If two drivers conflict, even if you reinstall softwares, they will still conflict. Thats why I suggested to remove them completely, rather than reinstall. Take my sony phone driver and Universal Shield driver for example, they conflict, and whenever i disconnect my phone, the comp restarts. Reinstalling wont work since they are programmed that way. I removed universal shield, and now no problems.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 8, 2008)

This is the newest error message.it came up when only windows media player was running & i was copying some files..here it is--

    nv4_disp.dll- Address BF9F1F53 base at BF9D3000,

Datestamp 473870bf

0x0000008E (0xC0000005, 0xBF9F1F53, 0xB5890A34, 0x00000000)

After i restarted the system i got the message *the system has recovered from a serious error--*

BCCode : 1000008e BCP1 : C0000005 

BCP2 : BF9F1F53 BCP3: B5890A34

BCP4: 00000000 OSVer : 5_1_2600 SP: 2_0 Product: 256_1

Technical info:
               C:\DOCUM~1\HSM\LOCALS~1\Temp\WER7222.dir00\Mini100808-03.dmp

               C:\DOCUM~1\HSM\LOCALS~1\Temp\WER7222.dir00\Sysdata.xml

before restarting my pc i checked the temperatures in the BIOS.they were-

CPU Temp: 59 degree c

M/B: 43 degree C

Is there something wrong with the display driver..does nv4_disp.dll mean my display driver? i have an 8600gt 256mb gfx card..driver version is 169.09..


----------



## debsuvra (Oct 8, 2008)

767hsm.221bx said:


> Is there something wrong with the display driver..does nv4_disp.dll mean my display driver? i have an 8600gt 256mb gfx card..driver version is 169.09..



I think the problem is indeed with the display driver here. The latest stable version of forceware is 178.13 which was released on last 23rd September, download it and install in your PC. Then post the results.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 8, 2008)

Yep, its your display driver. Install 178.13, and your problems will (hopefully) be solved, and games can run faster too!


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 8, 2008)

178.13 is a gud update aftr loong time..performance actually improved on my 6 series gfx card


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 9, 2008)

i installed the latest forceware v.178.13 but the BSOD still appearsalthough not as frequently as earlier..the errors i received today are--
         a)     0x0000008e (this appeared two times).
In event viewer the following error     was seen both times-- Error code: 1000008e. parameter1:C0000005 parameter2: 80633356 parameter3 : b5680910 parameter4:00000000 Event ID: 1003  Category: (102)  Source : system error.

         b)     0x0000000A
         c)     PAGE_FAULT_IN_NON_PAGED_AREA  0x00000050

also some *DS1410D service failed to start because the system cannot find the file specified* is there in event viewer.  

i ran verifier.exe through _run_ in start menu..restarted the computer..nothing happened..no BSOD during restart or logon..windows xp booted normally..i don't even know if the verifier ran or not..because on restart i was presented with the same desktop..is this normal?did the verifier run?

i am begining to hate windows xp..will it be better to switch to vista?


----------



## hariharakumar (Oct 10, 2008)

Same has happened to me, but my system was infected by a torjan, virus SYSTEM.EXE. This .EXE file cannot be deleted manually. It infects all the data folders on your system and places autorun.ini in each folder. Even if you have managed to remove the virus, it might get again when you open any folders or insert a CD which contain that autorun.ini. But the autorun.ini files are not visible and are always hidden to user. So you must be careful.

Recenlty i was also infected by this virus, my system started restarting unnecessarily. I found that SYSTEM.EXE file was running in my tesk manager. I cleared all me data in my hd drives and formatted my system and installed a fresh copy of windows xp.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 10, 2008)

well i scanned my system for viruses using the latest updated kaspersky antivirus..no virus..no system.exe is running in my system..but just today while i was running chkdsk..my system restarted with a BSOD--0x0000007f..a friend of mine tells me to reinstall windows..but i think somehow that is not the solution..does anyone know how to use windows verifier & windows debugging tools to analyse the minidump files?searched on the internet but sorry to say i did not understand the guides well..today i also had a SPECIAL_POOL_DETECTED_MEMORY_CORRUPTION..2 times during startup & once during shutdown...its also taking quite long to startup than earlier...maybe it would be better to switch to vista...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 10, 2008)

Clearly a driver conflict, something is conflicting with the display driver. Just do a clean install of XP. Or switch to vista if you prefer.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 10, 2008)

i'd have gladly done a clean install if i hadn't done so just two weeks earlier...am tired of reinstalling windows every time there's a problem...now while booting the system slows at the xp loading screen for around 30secs or more..then the monitor screen flickers for less than a second & the loading resumes & finally the system boots after about 2 mins..really frustrating..a few minutes earlier i had a BSOD where the error message was--
*a device driver attempting to corrupt the system has been caught. the faulty driver currently on the kernel stack must be replaced with a working version.*

error code: oxooooooc4

how do i know which driver is the culprit?

ok...seems like i found the villains..this time the error messages are like this

1)STOP: 0x0000008E

fltmgr.sys- address BA5F0D41 base at BA5EA000 Datestamp 41107bad

2)STOP: 0x000000BE

ACPI.sys- address BA687BA4 base at BA677000 Datestamp 41107d27

An attempt was made to write to read-only memory...

now what are these drivers & what should be my next step?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 11, 2008)

First is the filesystem filter driver, second is the acpi power driver, both from microsoft. You havent caught the culprit, you just caught two drivers which crashed due to a 3rd party driver, which is what you should look for.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 11, 2008)

^ ok..i had this error message sometime later last night--

                   DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

                   STOP: 0x000000D1
                   HDAudBus.sys
                   -Address B9EC499
                    base at B98E9000
                    Dateatamp 41df3243
now how do i know what is causing these drivers to crash, maybe i'm dragging it too long..guess i should just reinstall windows...BTW..how did you know there was a 3rd party driver crashing the system?...is there any way to analyse the minidump files?


----------



## debsuvra (Oct 12, 2008)

767hsm.221bx said:


> ^ ok..i had this error message sometime later last night--
> 
> DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
> 
> ...



This is caused due to a faulty HD Audio driver. Which sound chip do u have in your motherboard ? Is it Intel Azalia HD ? Select the latest drivers from manufacture's website and install them.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 12, 2008)

well my m/b (ASUS P5KC) manual says the high definition audio is a realtek 8-channel high definition audio codec..but i downloaded the realtek hd audio drivers only last week & installed them..maybe i should revert back to the original, also my m/b has a jmicron 36x raid configure driver..is this driver only needed for a raid config or should i install it? i haven't installed it yet as i'm not sure if i should..


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 13, 2008)

> how did you know there was a 3rd party driver crashing the system?



Because most hardware drivers communicate only with that hardware and windows to prevent conflicts between themselves. Only a 3rd party driver can mess up this routine. Of course, a badly made hardware driver can do that too, like the latest Intel Audio Drivers for my motherboard, but the former is more likely.



> is there any way to analyse the minidump files?


Yes, you need WinDbg and a high level of technical knowledge.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 13, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> This is caused due to a faulty HD Audio driver.



so..is my realtek hd audio driver at fault here? i also had this error message last night--0x7e SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED

ever since the BSODs have started, you guys have seen all the error messages..do they all point to a faulty device driver? is there any chance of hardware causing these errors?like defective RAM?


----------



## debsuvra (Oct 13, 2008)

I definitely think that there is some real problem with either of your hardware or their drivers. Tell us the complete configuration of your PC and the also the drivers that is installed.

You can take another approach if u wish. Install another OS like Windows Vista or Mandriva Linux in your PC. Mandriva has a great hardware support and if it also fails to run on your hardware then something is real bad there. Try Windows Vista too.

Download Mandriva Linux One 2009 from here : *www.mandriva.com/en/download
I recommend the One version since it has all the necessary drivers.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 13, 2008)

Its either defective drivers or corrupted RAM module. Can be either of the two. BAD_POOL_CALLER can be either of the two, but SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED is defective drivers, positive.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 13, 2008)

well i cannot install vista now as i do not have it...my system config is-
                        1)M/B- ASUS P5KC
                        2)Intel Q9300 @2.5Ghz
                        3)RAM- 1gb 800mhz transcend & 2gb 800mhz transcend
                        4)HDD- 360gb seagate 7200 rpm
                        5)Samsung SH S223B DVD-RW
                        6)Cooler Master extreme power 600w PSU
                        7)Nvidia Geforce 8600gt 512 mb
               the drivers that came with my m/b are--1. Realtek hd audio R1.64
                                                                           2. Intel(R) Chipset Device Software
                                                                                   Version: 8.3.0.1013
                                                                           3.Attansic L1 Gigabit ethernet 
                                                                                  driver
                                                                           4.Jmicron JMB36x Raid driver
my nvidia display driver version is 178.13
i downloaded & installed the updated versions of these drivers? but i have not installed the raid driver.is it necessary? i have only one HDD.
Apart from these i am not sure if there are any other drivers installed on the system.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 13, 2008)

There are always software drivers... read post #2.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 13, 2008)

well here is the latest hijack this log file. i have uninstalled some softwares which aren't of much use to me. 
- Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:18:41 PM, on 10/13/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18241)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
E:\SOFTWARES\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2009\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
E:\SOFTWARES\Autodesk 3ds Max 9\mentalray\satellite\raysat_3dsmax9_32server.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe
E:\SOFTWARES\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2009\avp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
E:\SOFTWARES\BitLord\BitLord.exe
E:\SOFTWARES\Nokia PC Suite 7.0\Nokia PC Suite 7\PCSuite.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\Transports\NclUSBSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\Transports\NclRSSrv.exe
E:\SOFTWARES\Nokia PC Suite 7.0\Nokia PC Suite 7\OneTouchAccess.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
E:\SOFTWARES\FIREFOX\firefox.exe
E:\SOFTWARES\ReGet Deluxe 5.2\ReGetDx.exe
E:\SOFTWARES\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = *go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = *go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = *go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = *go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: ClickCatcher MSIE handler - {16664845-0E00-11D2-8059-000000000000} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\ReGet Shared\Catcher.dll
O2 - BHO: IEVkbdBHO - {59273AB4-E7D3-40F9-A1A8-6FA9CCA1862C} - E:\SOFTWARES\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2009\ievkbd.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\4.1.509.5470\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ReGet Bar - {17939A30-18E2-471E-9D3A-56DD725F1215} - E:\SOFTWARES\ReGet Deluxe 5.2\IEBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "E:\SOFTWARES\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2009\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [JMB36X IDE Setup] C:\WINDOWS\RaidTool\xInsIDE.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [36X Raid Configurer] C:\WINDOWS\system32\xRaidSetup.exe boot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BitComet] "E:\SOFTWARES\BitLord\BitLord.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PC Suite Tray] "E:\SOFTWARES\Nokia PC Suite 7.0\Nokia PC Suite 7\PCSuite.exe" -onlytray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = E:\SOFTWARES\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Do&wnload by ReGet Deluxe - C:\Program Files\Common Files\ReGet Shared\CC_Link.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download A&ll by ReGet Deluxe - C:\Program Files\Common Files\ReGet Shared\CC_All.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\SOFTWA~1\MICROS~1\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Web traffic protection statistics - {1F460357-8A94-4D71-9CA3-AA4ACF32ED8E} - E:\SOFTWARES\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2009\SCIEPlgn.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{651EBC7A-FCD8-4FCD-A6C2-54D441CF4710}: NameServer = 202.56.230.5 202.56.240.5
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: E:\SOFTWA~1\KASPER~1\mzvkbd.dll,E:\SOFTWA~1\KASPER~1\mzvkbd3.dll
O23 - Service: Autodesk Licensing Service - Autodesk - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Autodesk Shared\Service\AdskScSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Anti-Virus (AVP) - Kaspersky Lab - E:\SOFTWARES\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 2009\avp.exe
O23 - Service: ##Id_String1.6844F930_1628_4223_B5CC_5BB94B879762## (Bonjour Service) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: mental ray 3.5 Satellite (32-bit) (mi-raysat_3dsmax9_32) - Unknown owner - E:\SOFTWARES\Autodesk 3ds Max 9\mentalray\satellite\raysat_3dsmax9_32server.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: TabletService - Wacom Technology, Corp. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Tablet.exe

--
End of file - 6146 bytes

well..maybe this is strange but since last evening i haven't had any error messages..& since i'm going to assam tomorrow (i'm currently at mumbai)i wont be able to use this pc for a month..so maybe we should close this thread for now..a big THANK YOU to all of you who have helped me this far..

well..maybe this is strange but since last evening i haven't had any error messages..& since i'm going to assam tomorrow (i'm currently at mumbai)i wont be able to use this pc for a month..so maybe we should close this thread for now..a big THANK YOU to all of you who have helped me this far..

well..maybe this is strange but since last evening i haven't had any error messages..& since i'm going to assam tomorrow (i'm currently at mumbai)i wont be able to use this pc for a month..so maybe we should close this thread for now..a big THANK YOU to all of you who have helped me this far..


----------

